# ..:: Dynamische Gitter ::..



## pockedesign (28. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen!

habe eine dringende frage...
stehe sehr unter zeitdruck!

bitte schaut mal schnell auf die seite von vaude.

http://www.vaude.de

da sind so (ich nenn' sie mal) dynamische gitter im hintergrund.

ich sollte für einen kunden der ebenfalls dynamisch und sportlich auftretten will sowas in diese richtung kreieren.
jetzt würd ich mir gerne bevor ich anfange diese dinger wie dumm im illu oder freehand zu bauen euch fragen wie ihr diese "gitter" erstellen würdet?

3D-Programm?
Photoshop?

es soll als hintergrund für eine ca. 40 seitige broschüre dienen.
auf jeder seite sollten die gitter aber auch anders verteilt sein, also es sollten sich nicht immer die selben wiederholen.

da die zeit dafür aber sehr knapp eingeplant ist, bräuchte ich eine schnelle lösung.

gibts da vielleicht ein tut für cineam 4D.

ich hab mit 3D programmen leider noch nie was zu tun gehabt.

danke
chris


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Bitte zukünftig an die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12 halten, danke.

Für diese Gitter gibt es einmal die Möglichkeit, ein normales Gitter zu erstellen und dies dann _perspektivisch_ zu _verzerren_ und/oder mit dem _Verflüssigen_-Filter zu arbeiten. Filter, die verzerren und verbiegen, gibt es in Photoshop reichlich, damit kann man sicher verschiedene "dynamische" Gitter erstellen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2004)

Noch was zur Netiquette keine Doppelpostings bitte.

Ich habe deinen Thread im Vektorforum jetzt entfernt!


----------



## ShadowMan (28. Juli 2004)

Natürlich lässt sich dieses Problem in Cinema4d auch lösen und zwar mit einem Wireframe einer verbogenen Fläche, aber ich glaube nicht das das so viel besser aussieht. Einziger Vorteil ist vielleicht, dass es leichter ist die Fläche so zu biegen wie du sie haben willst. Tutorial gibts auf meiner Seite falls dafür interesse besteht, jedoch würde ich es an deiner Stelle mit PS machen, da du ja selbst sagst das du von 3d kaum Ahnung hast und da es, wie alles im Leben, schnell gehen soll... 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## pockedesign (28. Juli 2004)

ok,

vielen dank an alle!


----------



## King Euro (30. Juli 2004)

Kleiner Nachtrag! 

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/wireframe.htm


----------



## megabit (30. Juli 2004)

Du kannst das auch sehr leicht mit Photoshop machen.

1. Ein neues großes Dokument mit 300dpi (wegen Druck) öffnen.
2. Mit dem Linienwerkzeug ein Gitter deiner Wahl erstellen
3. Zwei neue Dokumente mit der selben Größe öffnen und mit einem Verlauf füllen. Einmal vertikal, einmal horizontal. Die Verläufe müssen aber mehrere Verläufe haben (also z.B. von weiss in grau in weiss in schwarz in grau in schwarz ind weiss.) so dass eine art "Welle" entsteht.
4. Filter versetzenanwenden. Einmal horizontal mit 10% Versatz mit dem horizontalen Verlauf und einmal das selbe mit dem vertikalen Verlauf.

Schön müsstest du ein Gitter mit einer optisch 3-dimensionalen verkümmung haben. 

Wenn auf verschiedenen Seiten dann ein anderes Muster sein soll, nimm einfach andere Ausschnitte oder drehe/spiegel die verschiedenen Ausschnitte.

Bei Fragen gerne!


----------



## pockedesign (31. Juli 2004)

danke nochmal an king euro und megabit,

ihr habt mir sehr geholfen und der auftraggeber ist sehr zufrieden!

vielen dank!


----------

